# Firefox 3.5 beta 4 due next week



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Firefox 3.5 beta 4 due next week.

*Mozilla will release Firefox 3.0.9 as a regular maintenance update for the browser next week, but the company will also roll out the fourth beta version of a much more enhanced version, which will include the TraceMonkey Javascript engine. Previously developed under the Firefox 3.1 name, version 3.5 b4 will be made available in the coming week as well.*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll wait for you suckers to test it.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Still no announced release date, though


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> I'll wait for you suckers to test it.


no probs, JohnWill. At least I'm brave enough to beta test FF 3.5b4. I've just downloaded a 3.5b4 candidate build earlier today from the Mozilla FTP site, installed it onto my WinXP SP3 computer and it worked well.



AKAJohnDoe said:


> Still no announced release date, though


Did you check the QMO Mozilla site? Currently it says April 28 for FF 3.5 beta 4. So, it'll be out next week.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The only problem with new versions of Firefox on whatever platform seems to be that the Add-ons are not exactly kept up-to-date very well, at least in my experience.

For now, I am reverting to using Firefox 3.0.9 as 13 of my 24 Firefox Add-ons will need a minor edit in the install.rdf file for maxVersion to make it work with Firefox-3.5b4.

-- Tom


----------



## ep-ng294 (Apr 24, 2009)

lotuseclat79 said:


> The only problem with new versions of Firefox on whatever platform seems to be that the Add-ons are not exactly kept up-to-date very well, at least in my experience.


in that case, you need to contact the creators of some of the add-ons you have installed and have them revise them to be compatible with newer versions of Firefox.

btw - FF 3.0.10 has just came out. FF 3.5b4 will be due out tomorrow for sure.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ep-ng294 said:


> in that case, you need to contact the creators of some of the add-ons you have installed and have them revise them to be compatible with newer versions of Firefox.
> 
> btw - FF 3.0.10 has just came out. FF 3.5b4 will be due out tomorrow for sure.


Hi ep-ng294,

Why bother contacting the authors when a little bit of editing the maxVersion in the install.rdf file will get it done more quickly? The add-on authors are lazy about updates for new versions and do not exactly forsee the future version incompatibilty as their problem unless there may be a major update.

Yep, both 3.0.10 and 3.5b4 came out yesterday! Got 3.5b4 yesterday and 3.0.10 this morning - just now using 3.0.10.

-- Tom


----------

